# what is your most solid, or quality feeling light?



## veedo (Aug 14, 2011)

just wondering what everyone thinks is the most quality feeling light out there. you know, when you grab something and you can just tell its built well. im just getting the flashlight bug, i picked up a tk35 as my first "real" light. im on the hunt for a smaller light now, and am checking out the tk21 and other similar lights. looking at reviews and pictures, the sunwayman lights look very very solid and well built. can anyone compare? how are the other fenix lights?


----------



## fl0t (Aug 14, 2011)

HDS has that feeling. The first time you grab a Clicky you know it is different than the others because it feels rock solid.
Surefire gives you that feeling as well. When you unscrew the tailcap and see threads you will see what I am talking about.

It is not that the other brands feel cheap, but in my experience, HDS and Surefire go the extra mile.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 14, 2011)

My L1 immediately comes to mind, as does the old Arc LS.

Geoff


----------



## Napalm (Aug 14, 2011)

Xeno Cube! You can't beat the feeling of a stainless steel bar... 

Sunwayman next.





Nap.


----------



## Vortus (Aug 14, 2011)

Napalm said:


> Xeno Cube! You can't beat the feeling of a stainless steel bar...
> 
> Sunwayman next.
> 
> Nap.



Heheh I am gonna add the SolarForce SS L2 SE and SS L2m SE. 6P clones but weigh about as much as a 2D mag with batteries. Some machining marks but the threads and everything else is top notch. You do not break these when you drop them, you break the floor.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 14, 2011)

Hard to name only one. I would like to say that Surefire 6P, 9P, E1L, E2L AA, E2DL and Malkoff MD models all are my highest quality feeling lights.


----------



## Viper715 (Aug 14, 2011)

Either my C2 with a M61 Malkoff or my Malkoff MD2 with a M91. Rock solid reliable no foolin around lights.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 14, 2011)

My C2 with an M61 Malkoff feels like it could hammer nails all day and work fine. In fact, I've been tempted to get an ElZetta, because I think they actually tried that 

In a smaller light, I would say the L1, or any of the stainless steel Peak pocket torches.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 14, 2011)

Without question - either of my two McGizmo Haikus win the award for my most solid feeling. I think my Surefire L1 would come in second...


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 14, 2011)

Surefire M2 with an over-ready zero-resistance tailcap mod
Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M60, over-ready zero-resistance tailcap, and second O-ring at the tailcap. Half the electrical contact path is solid brass and the other half is Surefire aluminum. Considerably heavier than a stock 6PL.


----------



## nbp (Aug 14, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Without question - either of my two McGizmo Haikus win the award for my most solid feeling. I think my Surefire L1 would come in second...



+1 

Haiku and Mule for me. My Surefires and HDSs are very good too. Peak and Muyshondt definitely hold their own. All solid lights.


----------



## sassaquin (Aug 14, 2011)

Peak Logan SS


----------



## Glock27 (Aug 14, 2011)

ZebraLight SC60.


----------



## parnass (Aug 14, 2011)

Surefire L1, Peak stainless steel Eiger and El Capitan.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Aug 14, 2011)

Surefire L5! Can't beat that quality feeling, just love it!


----------



## scout24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Definitely my Haiku XP-G...


----------



## Spin (Aug 14, 2011)

My Inova X5 & my Gerber Infinity Ultra


----------



## Southpawtact (Aug 14, 2011)

My Surefire E2DL and Elektrolumens EDC MCE


----------



## COAST (Aug 14, 2011)

HDS Ra Clicky. But then again i bet all of Henry's products have that feeling!


----------



## aimxplode (Aug 14, 2011)

Jetbeam RRT-0. Feels very solid


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 14, 2011)

The Malkoff Wildcat V2, with the whole heads electronics and reflectors "epoxied" in place, now that's solid!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 14, 2011)

Malkoff MD2/M60W,SF 6P/Malkoff M61W and on the less expensive side my INOVA X5s


----------



## Barbarian (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a McGizmo or HDS light, but let's not forget TorchLAB's lights. They are heavy duty to say the least.


----------



## cm_mtb (Aug 14, 2011)

My E2e, but I haven't handled any other lights from US builders like HDS, McGizmo, or Malkoff


----------



## Morelite (Aug 14, 2011)

TNC P60/D26 Titanium 18650 Host.








Nothing but quality and built like a tank.


----------



## eebowler (Aug 14, 2011)

Believe it or not, my maglites (2D, 3D) feel the most 'durable'. Next in line, WE 9D Raider.


----------



## CheepSteal (Aug 14, 2011)

SF Z2 with M61W. One mode, on and off. Oveready milspec oring kit with a battery bumper just in case. SS flat bezel. Hoping to get my high transmission acrylic lens which I will cushion with rubber on both sides. You know, just in case...


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 14, 2011)

Anything Surefire, or Malkoff, Solarforce lights feel very solid...my Wolf Eyes Sniper is a tank of a light. Peak lights also get my vote. I like the feel of 4Sevens lights as well.


----------



## bedazzLED (Aug 14, 2011)

Absolutely +1 on the HDS lights.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Any of my Peak lights, especially the SS, followed by my C2 HA.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 15, 2011)

Morelite said:


>


 
Morelight --

Can you please tell me / us about that Seiko digital wristwatch ? ? ?

Thank you.

:thanks:
_


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 15, 2011)

Never held one but I'm pretty sure the Surefire M6 is about as solid and high quality of a light as your going to get.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 15, 2011)

My surefire 9P is the most solid feeling.
And the Neutral Muyshondt TI Aeon is the most quality feeling (great machining, everything is nicely chamfered, itfeels like a solid bit of TI)


----------



## Ishango (Aug 15, 2011)

My HDS Clicky is my most solid flashlight. My JETBeam E3S (stainless steel) also feels pretty indestructable, but it's in a different class.

Since the TS asked about the other Fenix lights. I own quite a few Fenix lights by now and I've used them a lot in my EDC rotation. Most of them are of very good quality and I've yet to experience a failure in any of them. Even when a Fenix light gets dropped sometimes it has never failed me, so all in all I think it's good quality. It's just that it's in a different class than HDS and Surefire lights.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Aug 15, 2011)

For a small light my Maratac AAA copper feels very solid and well built (it helps that Cu is heavy). I also like the feel of my Maratac AA (unpolished) SS.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Aug 15, 2011)

I would have to say my HDS/Ra Clicky Ti.


----------



## Morelite (Aug 15, 2011)

The Seiko is model number SDGA001 with an active matrix EPD (e-ink) display. It also comes in a black or gold tone case.


----------



## Napalm (Aug 15, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Morelight --
> 
> Can you please tell me / us about that Seiko digital wristwatch ? ? ?


 
I'm not Morelight but here it is:

http://en.akihabaranews.com/60123/watches/seiko-active-matrix-epd-watch-on-sell-this-december

Nap.


----------



## happystuffing (Aug 15, 2011)

Still has to be my SureFire 6P that I got over 10 years ago. Burned out bulbs in the time but I have a new drop-in (led conversion) and it works just as well.

The threding on SureFire lights have always been spoton as well. I mean they are perfect.

Fenix lights feel kinda light for their weight to me. At least that is the vibe I get from mine. Threading on Fenix lights are pretty good too, but again, SureFire threads feel more solid.


----------



## notrefined (Aug 15, 2011)

Malkoff MD-3 by a nose, over surefire E2e (with Z52), Peak el cap stainless, peak eiger brass, mag C, surefire M6, surefire G3, sidewinder compact- in that order. purely subjective, of course, and highly susceptible to all sorts of bias according to what I know about the construction, material, cost, etc., but I did _try_ to limit it to feel


----------



## Burgess (Aug 16, 2011)

to Morelight and Napalm --


Thank you both for your Links about that Seiko watch.

:goodjob::thanks:


Am quite puzzled why it is *Made in China* !

:huh2:



Okay, back on topic . . . .

My Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2 flashlight
has served me Flawlessly over the past (nearly) 3 years.

Even dropped it once -- onto Stones !


However, it never even *blinked* !


Still feels as *Solid and Substantial* as when i took it outta' the box.

:thumbsup:

A real heavy-duty beauty !


----------



## RobertM (Aug 17, 2011)

Of all the lights I've ever owned, the SureFire M2 is the most solid feeling flashlight I have ever owned. The HDS EDC and SureFire M6 would be close seconds.


----------



## Richub (Aug 17, 2011)

Of all my Fenixes, the TK11, TK12, TK15, TK21 and TK35 all have the same rock solid feeling to them. The LD40 comes in second.

I never owned a Surefire, or held one in my hand, but the comments here get me curious...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 17, 2011)

I like my Peak Logan brass and just about any Surefire light feels great... As far as Chinese lights go, I've never handled one as nice as a Skilhunt Defier X3.... Which I should be carrying in my store very soon if anyone is interested...


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 17, 2011)

Most solid feeling light I have owned?

Elektrolumens EDC-XML (Stainless Steel)
Elektrolumens Firesword

Both weapons.


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 17, 2011)

Richub said:


> I never owned a Surefire, or held one in my hand, but the comments here get me curious...



Only one I have handled is a Surefire 6P, and it felt like a bog standard aluminium light, nothing special at all.


----------



## RonReagan (Aug 19, 2011)

As of now I would have to pick my Surefire C2. My Fenix T1 is still going strong and is very solid and has scars to prove it.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 19, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Only one I have handled is a Surefire 6P, and it felt like a bog standard aluminium light, nothing special at all.


 
Other than the type II anodizing, the 6P is one of the most rock solid, bomb proof, reliable lights in existence. The quality of the threading, the simplicity and reliability of the tailcap, and the quality of the aluminum is second to none. If the type II ano bothers you then a C2 or any other similar surefire has the same attributes as the 6P only a tougher type III ano. If the build of the 6P didn't feel special to you, I have to ask what possibly would?

That's the problem a lot of the time. People ask, what's so special about surefire's? Where's the hard data showing that they are better than so and so's brand? Well, once you hold one, you instantly get a much better understanding.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 19, 2011)

Surefire C2-HA
When i first pick em up, i didnt expect it to be solid as i used to use cheap-thin bodied light
Took off the TC, and the body is solid-thick, inside the battery tube, the wall is polished (due to factory boring process?)
The HA layer is so smooth, nice coloured, Engraving is detailed
### notch on the TC gives quite a large friction, the light can be twisted with one hand(by using thumbs)
Ive never owned such a elegant light before


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 19, 2011)

If my solid, you mean hefty - it'd be my Mac's 3300L. With a pair of 32650's on board, it's a 650g (1lb 7oz) solid rock. :devil:


----------



## Child of Rawls (Aug 19, 2011)

I am reviewing a Dark Sucks light right now and I am not sure anything has quite the same heft and feel. 

Of the lights I own, I'd have to say my Aeon would qualify if it weren't so tiny to begin with.


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 19, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Other than the type II anodizing, the 6P is one of the most rock solid, bomb proof, reliable lights in existence. The quality of the threading, the simplicity and reliability of the tailcap, and the quality of the aluminum is second to none. If the type II ano bothers you then a C2 or any other similar surefire has the same attributes as the 6P only a tougher type III ano. If the build of the 6P didn't feel special to you, I have to ask what possibly would?
> 
> That's the problem a lot of the time. People ask, what's so special about surefire's? Where's the hard data showing that they are better than so and so's brand? Well, once you hold one, you instantly get a much better understanding.


 
I have given examples. Elektrolumens EDC. HA-III, blasted finish too, super thick body, more than twice that of most SF and others, solid copper core. Heavier, sturdier, no switch to fail.

The Thrunight Catapult is another, higher grade alu (7075), thicker walls, stainless ring on the head, long threads.

Actual, listed facts, not just vague statements about being "bomb proof".

And, no, you do not "instantly get a much better understanding" I have handled one, felt like nothing special, was nothing special.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 19, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> I have given examples. Elektrolumens EDC. HA-III, blasted finish too, super thick body, more than twice that of most SF and others, solid copper core. Heavier, sturdier, no switch to fail.
> 
> The Thrunight Catapult is another, higher grade alu (7075), thicker walls, stainless ring on the head, long threads.
> 
> ...


 
Each to their own. The 6P's reputation speaks for itself, this model of light has probably been in more hostile environments than any other light in existence, and has survived. It was, and some would say still is, the standard upon which all others are compaired. Read up on the history of the 6P, it is quite special and hardly "vague".

Regarding my comment on understanding the quality of a light better once you hold it, I say that for two reasons

1. One can read all the hard data they want about what a lights made of, the aluminum grade, the ano specs, the "long threads", but it isn't until you actually have experience with that product in your hands that you can get a much better understanding and appreciation of what the quality is

2. There are plenty of people out there that will tell you all day long about how this brand here and this brand here is just as good or even better than the surefire, yet in reality they never held one in their life, or in your case, only held one particular model.


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, advertising and marketing do work, of that there is no doubt.


----------



## blackbalsam (Aug 19, 2011)

Mirageman custom ti fatty and TNC Ti 1x123 p60 host light and Elzetta (All are solid and feel as tho you could use them for hammers if you were so inclined).


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 19, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> I have given examples. Elektrolumens EDC. HA-III, blasted finish too, super thick body, more than twice that of most SF and others, solid copper core. Heavier, sturdier, no switch to fail.
> 
> The Thrunight Catapult is another, higher grade alu (7075), thicker walls, stainless ring on the head, long threads.
> 
> ...



My brother was doing mechanical design engineering work for BAE Systems' JLTV for 5-6 years. He was doing a lot of Pro-E CAD design for the vehicles suspension system. BAE at the time was HEAVILY taking into account field data, and recovered materials form various IED attacks in the sand box + hundreds of pieces of photographic data / evidence from soldiers and their first hand accounts. He relayed to me SEVERAL stories of Surefire lights (weapon mounted and hand held) surviving some of the most destructive IED attacks. Pictures of attack sites, debris fields with Surefire lights beat up but recovered in working order.

He doesn't even own a Surefire (he has a couple dozen Fenix lights and Mags)... So even as a non-fan of the brand, he acknowledged the durability of the product.

Your written text... "vague statements about being bomb-proof" is a statement that could not be farther from the truth. More than any other brand Surefire HAS SHOWN to be bomb-proof... in real world IED attacks. Its just not widely known to the average mall minja, the military considers it classified information.


----------



## pweber (Aug 19, 2011)

Funny enough, I have to agree with the guy who said his Maglite was the best. Even though my 2Cs are dust collectors now, I still feel like they are the most well balanced flashlight for my hand. As far as LEDs go, I'm very happy with my Eagletac P20A2 and T20C2. I'm always keeping my eye out for a modern LED that looks and feels like my good-old Maglite 2C.


----------



## uknewbie (Aug 19, 2011)

At no point have I even suggested Surefire are not reliable, I am sure they probably are.

So are many others.

I can't help but notice, being from outside the US, how much associating your product with military use helps it enormously.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 19, 2011)

Why did this thread have to become yet another Pro/Anti surefire argument? :duh2:


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 19, 2011)

Yep, won't be much longer before it gets closed... :shakehead


----------



## Leoht (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a Fenix PD30 that has been my EDC for a year now, It still looks and feels new. It has a better quality feel than my TK35 and TK15. Small, solid, good UI.


----------



## themandylion (Aug 19, 2011)

I will dare - as a newbie - to commit heresy, and say that our Maglites are the most solid, quality feeling lights.  I'm not trolling; this is my honest opinion.

I'm well-aware, unfortunately, that Mag Instrument's mechanical engineering artistry has not been matched by design and electronic evolution adoptions.

However, I do have a fondness for lights, so I am slowly adding to my collection. Today's edition is a Fenix TK41 (I just got it from UPS about two hours ago). It's a great feeling light, with an "aura" of quality nearing that of Maglites. The brightness, as most of you know, blows away anything Mag has even attempted to put forth.

Maglites remain popular simply because of their strength and durability, still unmatched by nearly all other production lights. We all know their "secondary purpose," especially the 4-6 D cell pieces. (my wife's preference for a 6 D-cell Mag - above any other light - is due to fond memories from her guard days)


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 19, 2011)

It may not have the best anodizing, or best components, or best output to weight ratio, but as far as raw heft, the 6D mag is hard to beat, unless of course you have a rare 7D.


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 19, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> ....There are plenty of people out there that will tell you all day long about how this brand here and this brand here is just as good or even better than the surefire, *yet in reality they never held one in their life*, or in your case, only held one particular model.


 


:hahaha:



ebow86 said:


> *Never held one* but I'm pretty sure the Surefire M6 is about as solid and high quality of a light as your going to get.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 19, 2011)

Chicago X said:


> :hahaha:


 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=3677072&viewfull=1#post3677072


:thumbsup: Good effort there chicago x. Guess you didn't see those 8 other surefire's listed in my signature, one of which retails for well over $500.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 20, 2011)

SureFire L5.

Its anodization texture is somehow different than other SureFires- a uniform grain & feels smooth. Seems to have slightly thicker curved glass, and fit & finish, threads & machining are all perfect. Also the parts, unlike most HA surefires, seem to be intentionally color coordinated instead of a random mix of copper, gray, green etc. Although it probably hurts more than helps with heat if it were powerful enough to matter (c2,m2,6p don't have it)- the thick bezel ring is a nice touch, & the fluted head feels like a revolver's cylinder, solid! Most perfect beam too. Unfortunately its ouptut has long since been dwarfed by single cell AA's & probably AAA's by now.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

The surefire L5's body is no different than a C2 or M2, is that correct?


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 20, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=3677072&viewfull=1#post3677072


 
I must be blind - I *STILL* don't see a Surefire M6 on that list.......


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chicago X said:


> I must be blind - I *STILL* don't see a Surefire M6 on that list.......



Owning 8 different surefire's, one being an M3, and handling various others in the past, I came to the conclusion that the M6, one of surefire's heaviest and heftiest lights, is more than likely one of the most solid and highest quality they produce, many others would agree. I am able to make that assessment without holding one because of my experience with other surefire models.


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine has its own thread. Until this came along, I'd have said my Ra Twisty with 18650 compartment (somehow contributes slightly to the feel), or an Elektrolumens Blaster NG (though it actually needs modification to _*be*_ as solid as it _*feels*_). A few years ago, I'd have said my Inova X5t, but the switch is kinda janky after years of use.

Shttp://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330622-A-Hunk-of-Brass&p=3847414&posted=1o yeah - it's a tossup between the Ra and the no-name brass beast.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hands down in my book is my Surefire E2DL.


----------



## davyro (Jan 14, 2012)

My HDS 170T solid & a great weight,just feels like it could withstand anything thrown at it.


----------



## Soda (Jan 14, 2012)

Olight M20-x


----------



## slimshaneee (Jan 14, 2012)

So far my lenslight mini. But i have two hds on the way, so it might be changing


----------



## WolfCrew (Jan 14, 2012)

I have always been a Fenix fan. In my opinion they have one of the best "bang for buck" ratio in terms of quality, price, and brightness. I bought my brother a Fenix TK15 last year and lets just say he is not the most "delicate" person when it comes to handling his stuff, but it still works great and he loves the User Interface on the flashlight. 

I have personally owned and bought several Fenix lights: TK60, TK15, PD30, and LD01 (a perfect EDC I might add) and I have no complaints about anyone of them. 

Oh yea, 4Sevens also make some great solid quality built flashlights!


----------



## T-roc87 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have only owned a handfull or so of lights but my sunwayman m40a feels like its built like a tank.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 15, 2012)

My 2D LED Maglite. I got it Black Friday 2011. I have 31 lights, and it's the most solid/quality feeling light IMO.


----------



## scylla (Jan 15, 2012)

Right now it's a Shiningbeam S-Mini. I had been using various Ultrafires and whatnot, but am realizing the quality I need isn't gonna come cheaply.


----------



## coloradogps (Jan 15, 2012)

Haiku XP-G...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2012)

leon,

You don't see much appreciation for the long since eclipsed L5, but it is a nice, solid feeling light with good balance. I lucked out and cobbled one together from a L5 head I bought on closeout for a steal and a C2. Good eye Leon.

There is a balancing point for heft/durability, and then it becomes heft for the sake of heft.


----------



## LGT (Jan 15, 2012)

HDS 140 twisty.


----------



## thaugen (Jan 15, 2012)

HDS Rotary and Surefire C2 HAIII


----------



## Sir Fink (Jan 15, 2012)

My Surefire M6 Incandescent. Built like a tank. (and priced like one!)


Fink


----------



## Richub (Jan 16, 2012)

My Fenix TK35 and TK12 and TK15 immediately come to mind. Especially with 18650's inside them.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 16, 2012)

*Fenix TK20* and of course the *E01*. I would happily challenge anyone to a throwing against a conrete wall and other associated torture type testing with an E01.


----------



## HIDC (Jan 16, 2012)

4D Maglite. Solid. Too bad has a sickly semi-focusable halogen bulb.


----------



## Rokron (Jan 16, 2012)

The Sumwayman T20CS fits my hand mighty fine. It has a nice weight to it.


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any of my HDS have that feel.


----------



## makapuu (Jan 16, 2012)

Elektrolumens EDC and Big Bruiser


----------



## atu (Jan 17, 2012)

I am new but I am learning towards Armytek Predator.


----------



## wrencher (Jan 19, 2012)

It is a tossup between mt HDS 200T and Macs custom SST50 in Brass.


----------



## mhphoto (Jan 20, 2012)

Probably my Maelstrom X10.


----------



## beach honda (Jan 20, 2012)

HDS Twisty Tr-85, McG Ti S27-PD, Surefire C2 HA, Muyshondt Ti Nautilus


----------



## Roger999 (Jan 20, 2012)

Surefire C2 HA


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mac's ti edc offerings. My sst-50 is the most solid light I ever held.
And I own the M6, MM ti fatty.
Second place goes to the round body 3-6-9P surefires. With the C2 in close third.

I have a mule and sundrop on the way I'll add my thoughts. 

The only light I would think would feel more solid is Mac's edc in tungsten.


----------



## bltkmt (Jan 20, 2012)

Enrique's Aeon


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Jan 20, 2012)

My Fenix PD20


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd have to say my Surefire C2 Centurion w/ a Malkoff M61 and 6PX tactical, both running AW IC 18650's.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 21, 2012)

Fenik TA-30 it is a TANK!


----------



## ericjohn (Jan 21, 2012)

Hands down, my 2D Mag and My 2C Mag. They may not be the most expensive and feature rich lights on the market, but they sure are durable.


----------



## af112566 (Jan 23, 2012)

my malkoff md2 then my jetbeam mil..


----------



## cland72 (Jan 24, 2012)

My Surefire E2DL exudes quality. 

eta: This is coming from someone who owned about 8 Surefire lights (weapon mounted, G & C series) before I pulled the trigger on the E2DL, and the quality is that much better (in my opinion). I owned an A2 aviator (incan) and up to that point, I considered the A2 to be the highest quality Surefire I've owned.


----------



## kjelrod (Jan 24, 2012)

+1 for E2DL. 

But I also like my G2 Nitrolon with an upgraded lamp. It feels like you could throw it as high as you can.... go pick it up.... and keep on using it.


----------



## eg1977 (Jan 24, 2012)

My most solid feeling light is Hellfighter X-15


----------



## ltxi (Jan 26, 2012)

A seven year old JIL


----------



## utoypia (Jan 26, 2012)

My favorite is the Stinger XT. I love the rubber grip with the rear button. Feels very safe and secure in my hands. Great to trow a punch if need be.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 31, 2012)

Wolf eyes M90, WE's brass liner really gives them a solid feel:thumbsup:.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jan 31, 2012)

my Fenix TK11 feels the msot solid of all my lights. Probably not as solid as an Elzetta but it could do some damage.


----------



## Limey Johnson (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm gonna say my ArmyTek Predator. It's hard to argue with the 6 minute uTube test video.

I love my Surefires and Fenix's, and while they have survived less than perfect conditions, the Predator has a very strong solid feel. It's close to being the favorite in my entire collection.


----------



## sassaquin (Feb 1, 2012)

My Peak NP300A Stainless Steel is built and feels like a tank. Out of sixty plus lights, including several Surefires, nothing comes close.


----------



## deklan (Feb 11, 2012)

For me, it would be the HDS 170T, Surefire C2 HA and Surefire Z2


----------



## Desertrat (Feb 11, 2012)

My SF 6P....knurled handle....good and solid.....nothin like it!


----------



## Diablo_331 (Feb 11, 2012)

My new Elzetta. I can't describe the craftsmanship so I won't try.


----------



## tlyon1022 (Feb 11, 2012)

Definitely my SureFires (6P, C2, A2, A2L) and my HDS Rotary. I have a few Solarforces that don't seem to be as solidly built.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 12, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> My new Elzetta. I can't describe the craftsmanship so I won't try.



+1. I have 3 of them. Plus my 2 Malkoff MD2s - and my all time favorite - the McGizmo Haiku. 

Honorable mentIon - Fenix EO1. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzet (Feb 15, 2012)

I have several favorites but my Thrunite tn11 stands out the most.


----------



## slimshaneee (Feb 15, 2012)

Hds rotary Feels most solid out of what i have had


----------



## leadsled9 (Mar 3, 2012)

My Malkoff MD2 is the most rock solid flashlight I've ever owned. I'll own two of them if they ever get back in stock.

Next up would be my Surefire M6LT.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 3, 2012)

I posted earlier and telled that I have hard to mention a single light. But now I have a few more lights. If I put all aspects together it will be Surefire C2 Centurion with Malkoff M61W dropin. Excellent quality feeling with an awesome beam and tint. Yes; if I nominate a nr1 light in my collection it will be this configuration. 

I guess I got C2 in last time because it's discontinued, but would like to get a C3 as well...


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2012)

Inova T1. This light is just a total tank!


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 3, 2012)

Surefire C2 Ha, built like a tank.:thumbsup:


----------



## BaldGuy45 (Mar 3, 2012)

My Elzetta, my HDS 140T, and my Malkoff MD2.


----------



## Soda (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetbeam m1xm. I feel dah powah!


----------



## spc smith (Mar 3, 2012)

lets see, what ive had and what i currently mark up to this point as my favorite Light. element flashlight from sams club (150 claimed lumens), 3D led xpe maglite (143 ANSI lumens), NEBO REDLINE (220 claimed lumens- fat chance), Sunwayman T20C (438 ANSI lumens*), Jetbeam 3M XML (450 ANSI lumens*), and now OLIGHT M20X (500 ANSI lumens*). The design, fit and finish are top notch in my opinion along with performance and UI. just saying


----------



## Chrisdm (Mar 3, 2012)

Man ive had a lot of great lights but this prize would have to go to Malkoff Wildcat/MD3.


----------



## greatscoot (Mar 6, 2012)

My original 6P, HDS Rotary and Elzetta ZFL-M60 (Malkoff is awesome)


----------



## nilfire77 (Mar 7, 2012)

That would be my HDS Clicky and Surefire C2 HA :thumbsup:


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 7, 2012)

My McGizmo Haiku, and my McGizmo/TnC Ti P60 host.


----------



## Danielight (Mar 7, 2012)

So far it's my *EagleTac D25LC2 Mini*.


----------



## sjmack (Mar 7, 2012)

Any of my surefires... 6P black, 6P gunmetal, 9P black, E2DL, E1E, and two G3 LEDs...

Gotta say though, my Fenix TK11 is pretty damn solid as well.


----------



## välineurheilija (Mar 7, 2012)

From the lights i own the best ones are Fenix TK10 TK20 and Surefire 6pl and i dont want to bash any lights but if i compare my TK10 to my Olight M20 the Olight seems like a toy :devil: And dont get me wrong the M20 is an excellent light!


----------



## Mag-man (Mar 7, 2012)

My most solid light would be my newly modified Black 6-D cell Malkoff Maglite with the executive crenellated strike bezel and tungsten carbide tipped glass breaker on the tail cap. Over twenty inches of pure fury :devil:


----------



## SouthernNights (Mar 7, 2012)

Elzetta ZFL-M60-CS2D


----------



## Slumber (Mar 7, 2012)

Elzetta ZFL-M60 LS2D


----------



## eh4 (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread is so long that I don't know if I've already replied. Malkoff Little Twisty 2 AA with W31WL is THE light that I always wished the min-mag could be. Totally useful light for 75+ feet, all the light I could want at working distances. very rich, high quality illumination, good run time, no worries about handing it off to someone -no concern at all that they'll break it. Easy to feed, dead simple and reliable. Best, simplest, solidest little one mode light ever.


----------



## chaoss (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a tie between the Mclux III PD-S, Haiku HICRI & RA 140GT clicky.
All three are superb tools.


----------



## chevboy167 (Mar 8, 2012)

my first and all time fave SF 6P LED! all oem! all my SF's feel perfect in the hand. a close second is my EDC Fenix PD30 R4. it will not quit working no matter what i have done to it!


----------

